
Scaling Urban Airship Infrastructure to Light Up a Stadium in One Second - turoczy
http://urbanairship.com/blog/2012/05/17/scaling-urban-airships-messaging-infrastructure-to-light-up-a-stadium-in-one-second/
======
bifrost
My thoughts about this are; great, your app can make a large volume of
messages, how do you deliver them to the carrier? Most carriers do not have a
good interface for bulk acceptance of data. If you send them through a third
party, you have no real control or metrics. Its also fairly simple to write a
program that generates 500,000 messages per second per CPU core dumped onto
the wire so the rates aren't particularly interesting.

Basically this is kinda like saying "hey, I built this awesome car, but it
doesn't have an engine", its just anticlimactic.

~~~
yaalok
I think we have good handle on how to get the messages down to the devices.
Check out [http://urbanairship.com/blog/2010/08/24/c500k-in-action-
at-u...](http://urbanairship.com/blog/2010/08/24/c500k-in-action-at-urban-
airship/) on how we handle connectivity and delivery to android devices.

